
People are not resources and they don't perform, they do - c-rack
https://medium.com/@diabulos/people-are-not-resources-and-they-don-t-perform-they-do-bd2118d70baf
======
skaplun
You are pissed off at basic human nature (Create groups, status for self,
promote others with ceremony, create structure, address by role).

Moreover, you generally become an individual in a company when you prove your
worth.

------
bobby_9x
You aren't Albert Einstein. He could set his own rules, because he earned it.

You are a resorurce. The sooner you realize this, the easier it becomes to
negotiate your worth.

~~~
andreiw
I was initially going to type something along the lines of not speaking for
others, but then realized that it comes down to projecting your own sense of
self-worth. (Yes, projecting without having anything to back it up with is
asinine.) In my career there had been a staggering amount of unique hard to
replace individuals that simply did not know how to project themselves as
valuable - no one realized their importance until they had been managed out,
and honestly there was no one else to blame but the folks themselves.

